# Looking for Pictures of LaMancha / Nubian Crosses and your experience



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 21, 2013)

So we recently purchased a Registered LaMancha (Cara) and our Registered Nubian Buck (Trip).  I am thinking I am going breed them when the time comes.  

If you have experience with LaMancha / Nubian crosses, please share your experiences and any phots that you may have of the offpsring.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought LaMancha's ear less trait is a dominate trait...so I am guessing the kids would be ear less?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 21, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I thought LaMancha's ear less trait is a dominate trait...so I am guessing the kids would be ear less?


People say that but I've seen crosses that did NOT take the Lamancha ears so I'm not sure it is always dominant.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen LM x Nubs where one kid had perfect Nub ears, and one had gopher ears....and some where both have elf ears....
But never have I seen 'airplane ears' from the cross.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Feb 22, 2013)

What Roll Farm said. You will either get lamancha ears or Nubian ears. Usually not in between. 
I had a nubian buck cover 2 sister Lamancha/Nubian. Kids looked exactly the same except for one had long ears, one had short. I covered a few other straight lamanchas as well, but got all short ears from them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 22, 2013)

I will look for the pictures. Our nubian buck was used for a friend's lamancha doe.  I think both kids had airplane ears.  Kids grew like weeds.


----------



## meme (Feb 22, 2013)

I have seen them with Lamancha ears and super long Nubian Ears. Never in between. They sure are cute!


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know if this will help. We had a doe that was 1/2 ND, 1/4 Nubian, 1/4 Lamancha. She looked just like a mini Lamancha. She was bred to a ND buck and the baby looked like a larger ND (but then again the doeling was 3/4 ND and only 1/8 each Lamancha/Nubian).
-K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 22, 2013)

Uh, I lied.  Her first kids were the ones with air plane ears.  A 100% Nigerian was the buck for those above.  


The kids with the Nubian buck had the same ears she did.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 24, 2013)

Someone is selling Lamancha/nubian mix on FB Dairy Goat for Sale page...one has long ears (but are not flat like normal nubian's) and the other has no ears.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a 3/4 Boer, 1/4 LaMancha buck and he looks just like a Boer, only slimmer. He's actually "typier" than my 7/8 Boer, nice long floppy ears and a Roman nose and Boer coloring except that his "red head" is actually a purplish-burgundy color unlike the bright red that is usual in Boers.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 4, 2013)

I had some Lamancha does that were bred to a Boer buck. The 50/50 (LaBoer) kids all had Lamancha ears. These LaBoer doelings I bred back to a Boer buck and had mostly twins and 50% of these 3/4 Boer kids had long ears with the remainder having Lamancha ears. The Lamancha ears even popped up in some of my 7/8 Boer/ 1/8 Lamancha kids. By the way, the LaBoer kids grow very fast and are very thick and meaty.


----------

